# Die Sache mit dem 1GB RAM



## Opium (17. August 2004)

Ich hab letztens meine drei 256mb Rams @ PC2100 mit  zwei 512er Rambausteine @ PC 3200 [unbuffered] ausgetausch. Und jetzt stürzt entweder der PC oder das Programm ab. Das merkwürdige ist, dass es eine ganze weile funktioniert .

WISOO NUR

Mein Mainboard ist kompatibel und ich hab ein Amd XP 3000+ drin.


----------



## JoKne (17. August 2004)

Was hast du denn für ein Betriebssystem?Hast du schonmal memtest drüber laufen lassen?Es sind nicht "zufällig" infineon speicher?


----------



## Opium (17. August 2004)

Nein es sind samsung Speicher.
Was wär denn wenns infineon Speicher wärn?
Wo krigt man memtest  her?


----------



## zögge (20. August 2004)

*hatte das gleiche Problem.*

Hallo Opium.

Ich hatte vor ca. 1nem Jahr das selbe Problem.
Bei mir gab es schlussendlich nur eine Lösung, "format c:" und neuinstallieren.
Dazumal versuchte ich alles mögliche (Hardware check, diverse Prüfprogramme etc.) leider ohne Erfolg. Nach fast 2 Wochen probieren und basteln, habe ich mich dan für den Format c: entschieden. Von da an lief alles bestens.

Keine Ahnung an was das gelegen hat, kann mir nur vorstellen, dass es irgendwelche Konflikte zwischen der Hardware und dem Betriebssystem gekommen ist....


----------



## pxlArtizzt (20. August 2004)

ich hab mal gehört, dass man im BIOS irgendwelche Timings, was den RAM betrifft einstellen kann. Vielleicht werden die Daten einfach nur zu schnell in den RAM geschaufelt, und dadurch kommt es zu Abstürzen. Kenne mich da aber nicht ganz genau aus...


----------



## kasper (20. August 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Opium _
> *Wo krigt man memtest  her? *


Per Google.


----------



## Radhad (23. August 2004)

Die Timings, du meinst sind z.b. CL, CAS Latency, CAS to RAS etc. Das sind die tollen Angaben 2-3-3-6 auf einem Speicher, die diese Timings angeben. Allerdings weiß ich die genaue Reihenfolge nicht mehr... Die erste Zeit, wie (fast) jeder weiß ist die CL-Zeit, angegeben in Takten, zur Adressierung. Das ist sehr interessant für Leute, die Speicherfressende Anwendungen benutzen. Allerdingsb ei einer falschen Einstellungen (z.B. dein Speicher hat CL 3 und im BIOS steht er auf 2), entstehen Adressierungsfehler, wodurch der PC abstürzt.


MfG Radhad


----------



## Private Joker (27. August 2004)

Also ich hatte das gleiche Problem! Nur ich habe alles kontrolliert! Den ganzen PC, das war ne heiden arbeit! Format C:! Ich habe alles gemacht!
Und das Problem war der CPU!
Hast du ihn vielleicht übertaktet oder mehrmal umgesteckt?


----------

